# FS: Hydrolycus Armatus & other fish



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

all gone...............................


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice armatus. none around here in vancouver!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

GGAAAWWDD I want that paroon!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it a rare paroon shark?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure, I haven't seen one locally!! At least not the ones with the prints on the side of the head, that's why it's called black ear! though I always thought it wuz called white ears! Either way, i want him! LOL! grrr... tank space though...


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

to the top


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss my old armatus.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

daily bump!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

bumping it up


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

saw these guys. all look great.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

bumping it up


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

bump for armatus!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Added some trades that I would be interested in.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

bump for trades!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Noone interested in trades?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont have any of those to trade


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how big of a tank does a 1' black ghost knife need?


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> how big of a tank does a 1' black ghost knife need?


If you give it a long enough drift wood to hide in then that is fine. I have it in a 20" long tank and the driftwood is about 16" he just likes to slide in and out of it.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow I'm surprised there isn't any interest on the Armatus even with the trade options.


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Buddabump!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

bumping it up to the top!


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

up to the top.........


----------



## The TRUST (Apr 22, 2010)

Still available


----------

